# Flagstaff tt



## Blueeyes (Sep 28, 2010)

A dealer in our area has started carrying a small Flagstaff Lite TT. It has the sam floorplan as the FunFinder that I like. I am not familiar with Flagstaff. Does anyone own one & how is the quality?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2010)

Re: Flagstaff tt

Deb the Flagstaff is a Forest River product , I think, which really has a bad rep on this forum.  There is a Forest Dealer here and he has had no trouble with warrenty and the customers I have talked to seem to be pleased. I have never owned one.  If you do a search here you will find plenty of negs on them but you have been around the forum for awhile so sure you are aware of them.


----------



## Blueeyes (Sep 28, 2010)

Re: Flagstaff tt

Thank you for your reply. I did not know that they were part of FR. Their web page does not show that. Yes, I have read several messages about problems & don't want to get into that.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 28, 2010)

Re: Flagstaff tt

Flagstaff is most certainly made by Forest River...no other comment.


----------



## sr0828 (Oct 20, 2010)

RE: Flagstaff tt

I have a Forest River product.  It's a 10 year old pull trailer and it has been just about flawless.  I can't really speak of the newer ones but I'm considering buying a small Flagstaff to tow behind my small 4x4 for the weekend getaways.  They seem pretty nice to me and I really check them out.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: Flagstaff tt

Welcome to the forum sro828.  See you did not post your name on your profile.  If you buy the Flagstaff keep us posted.   We need input from owners on the FR products.  If you are just a one poster we get suspicous


----------



## outdoors4ever (Nov 4, 2010)

RE: Flagstaff tt

sister to Rockwood, different interior colors, graphics, same floorplans. compare them on forest rivers web site and you will see.


----------

